# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  میتونم امسال دانشگاه روزانه برم؟

## amirr12

سلام، آقا من پارسال کنکور دادم دانشگاه روزانه دولتی قبول شدم ولی به این دلیل که یکی از درسای پیشمو نتونستم پاس کنم تو شهریور، نتونستم برم دانشگاه.

حالا امسال ثبت نام کردم برای کنکور. میتونم امسال روزانه یا نوبت دوم قبول شم و برم؟؟ آخه یکی میگفت اگه یه سال کنکور قبول شی و نری نمیزارن سال بعد روزانه بری باید شبانه بری!! این بره اوناییه که امتحاناشونم پاس کردن درسته؟ من که خب نزاشتن برم وگرنه میرفتم.

(هرجا هم گشتم یه جواب درست حسابی پیدا نکردم بره سوالم.. (منبا خاصی نداره؟) پشتیبانی خود سنجش هم که ماشالاه جواب نمیدن...)

----------


## mohammad1397

ببین به اموزش وزارت علوم زنگ بزنین ازهمه مطمئن تره

----------


## amirr12

> ببین به اموزش وزارت علوم زنگ بزنین ازهمه مطمئن تره


شخصا برم آموزش پرورش شهرمون بپرسم جواب میدن؟

----------

